# Super Black Eagle II



## Qwack

http://www.benelliusa.com/

Check out the new Benelli Super Black Eagle II at the link. As the dude in the Dodge commercial says--"sweet".


----------



## gandergrinder

Benelli is going to prove a second time that they make second rate shotguns.


----------



## drjongy

I bought my Dad's SBE from him this fall, and without a doubt it is the finest shotgun I have ever owned. I never had so many doubles, and even a few tripples, in my life!! I give all credit to the gun itself for its low recoil and lightning fast reload. The only bad thing about the gun is the price.


----------



## duckslayer15

maintinance is very good too...only 3 main parts when taking it apart...very easy gun to clean


----------



## Austin Bachmeier

Too Spacy for me..... Sticking to #1.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Gee thanks a lot Qwack!!  my SBE is only a year old and now I want the new one already!!


----------



## Kansas Kid

I have got to get one of those before season. I have been saving my pennies and I'm not even half way.


----------



## Guest

If they supposedly reduced recoil by 43%, what the hell'd it feel like shooting it before?? It does loook sweet, is light as hell though. Especially up front, muzzle jump must be pretty bad, but I haven't shot one. Pretty sad my G/F still picks the Extrema over the SBE2 when we go to get her her new gun, but oh well, less money out of my pocket!!! :lol:

By the way, what's up with their buttpad??


----------



## Kansas Kid

I guess they have the muzzle jump thing figured out, they say. I don't know what to think about that comfer tech system. It sounded like a foot gel pad to me.


----------



## Canada_Hunter

I hope they perform better than they look... :lol: plus all that technologie simply to shoot and eject shells is ridiculous to me...maybe next year benelli will put laser auto targetting guided via gps on their shotgun...im sure they arent as reliable as a sx2...the first sbe wasn't and im sure the second will not be...overated...thats it :2cents:


----------



## Militant_Tiger

next year, the street sweeper edition with plasma sights and nuclear ejection system


----------



## TANATA

$$$$$$$$$$$.............I'm gonna stick with my Nova for awhile...


----------



## hunten_66

did you know that beretta arms company owns benelli and all of its off shoots i heard it from a factory rep. for benelli and beretta


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Just because they own Benelli doesn't mean anything........not sure you think a Mercedes and a Dodge are comperable?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## hunten_66

and all i was doing was stating a fact that i had heard at a sporting clays shoot i wasnt comparing them but now i will such as some of the parts that are found on both the beretta and benelli are simular such as the rotating bolt. but i can't justify spending over 1000 dollars on a shotgun that can't shoot light field loads when you can save 2 or 3 hundred and buy one that has all the benelli perks without the problems such as it says on their website that its reccomended to use a 3 dram eq. and 1 an 1/8 load fo it to function properly.


----------



## dcrothers

I have the SBE and the recoil just beats the hell out of me with 3 and a half inch shells. I have purchased a couple of things to help reduce it.........I will keep you posted.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Good point!


----------

